# Start wearin purple



## Hottboxx (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 22, 2009)

I like Gogol Bordello and I think they got a good thing goin', but this song has never ceased to annoy the crap out of me.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 22, 2009)

Gogol Bordello they're eh okay but fun to see


----------



## psychoviolinist (Dec 23, 2009)

Siff, i love gogol bordello!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Dec 25, 2009)

gogol bordello is the shit! seen em 3 times


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 25, 2009)

never seen 'em live. but i HAVE seen monotonix, so i imagine i'm getting the same show.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 25, 2009)

I love these guys but you should check out the zydepunks, their out of nola and they fucking own


----------



## simpletoremember (Dec 25, 2009)

i find them a bit annoying. but thats what people say about my music


----------



## MoKarnagexvx (Jan 27, 2010)

zydepunks and gogol bordello and monotonix are all good in my book. wish gogol didnt start having huge shows with expensive tickets tho =fail


----------



## Sugarmoon (Feb 28, 2010)

GogoL <3 <3 Them theyy, always have the craziest showss ever... WOuldn't want to be anywhere else then next to that stagee with me and my best friend ,, LuCyyy greatest show i ever snuck into.. seen them twice..


----------



## drybonezz (Feb 28, 2010)

I LOVE this song! I haven't heard it in a while either!


----------



## ReturnTrip (Feb 28, 2010)

man man's better to me, but its all good if youre down with gogol


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm weariing a purple shirt right now!!


----------

